# Shota Rustavelli



## Ian

The Soviet cruise ship SHOTA RUSTAVELI looking splendid in her all-white livery when photographed at Barcelona. This 20,499 grt motor vessel was completed in 1968 and is operated by the Black Sea Steamship Co.


----------



## SteveB NZ

Hello
Emmigrated to New Zealand with my family in 1972. Left Southampton on 6 April 1972 Voyage 12. Travel organised by Charter Travel Company. Cabin G106. Highlite included: Crossing the equator, May Day Celebration on board - vodka & caviar, Russian waitresses, and polluted swimming pool! Returned to UK for 5 weeks this last April after 33years.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome to the the site steveB, I am sure that you will enjoy it, I do.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Nice to see Shota Rustaveli again. I saw a lot of her when I lived in Auckland, and when I worked on Arcadia, I was standing on my hopsital deck on the after end of C Deck in Fiji when Shota Rustaveli came into the berth at our stern. She came straight in without the help of tugs or anything. No stern or bow thrusters to my knowledge like modern ships. I couldn't get over the speed she came in stopping at the berth like a car slamming it's breaks on. I will never forget that. David


----------



## Bob S

She became the *ASSEDO* towards the end of her life. See thread for *ASSEDO*.

By the way, I thought she looked better with a black hull. I've got a photo in her original guise, will post later.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Yes, she had a black hull when I saw her. David


----------



## GlynR

David, She might have had at least a bow thruster as her sister ship, the 'Mikhail Lermontov' is shown to have one on a sketch elsewhere on this site which deals with the unfortunate sinking of this beautiful vessel. I was fortunate to make a couple of short trips on her whilst she was doing trans-Atlantic crossings soon after being built and also one on the 'Alexander Pushkin' (both in black hull livery) but never one on the 'Shota Rustavelli'. Glyn


----------



## John B.

My wife and 2 year old daughter came out to NZ from the UK in her in 1976, the ship still had the black hull colour scheme then. I was leaving Shaw Savill and our own passenger ships were on the way out, so only option was SHOTA RUSTAVELI booked through the Charter Travel Company (CTC).
Rgds John B.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

You also find more info in the Photo Gallery under Modern Cruise ships and liners as Assedo


----------



## Richard Hallford

She definately had a bow thruster. I was on her in a trip from Sydney to Southhampton, 1968 and remember it well. I still have colour slides which are now scanned.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Richard Hallford said:


> She definately had a bow thruster. I was on her in a trip from Sydney to Southhampton, 1968 and remember it well. I still have colour slides which are now scanned.


That would explain why she came into Suva so quickly behind Arcadia to the side of us, and pulled up on her own, no tugs at all.

David


----------



## 6639

I'll concur with Richard on that one. 
My bunk on the way home from OZ must have been directly above the machinery for it, on "D" deck, 'cos the noise it made when docking was horrendous. woke me from my hangover! lol


----------



## chucky1951

When I sailed on her in the early 70s she had a black Hull as in attached pic.


----------



## Allat Sea

Fond memories. My first ever 'Foreign' trip and the first time on holiday with a girlfriend. We were only 19 y.o. 1977, departed Tilbury, Jerez, Lisbon, Gibraltar, Casablanca & Rotterdam. Bliss!!


----------



## AlisonKA

I sailed on her twice, in 1977 and 1978, both times school cruises with Hayward Schools, Bolton.

1977, I don't remember where we departed from, but the itinerary was Lisbon, Valletta, Piraeus, Istanbul, Odessa. We then flew to Moscow, stayed 3 days and flew back to Gatwick.

1978 Ditto in departure, Copenhagen, Stockholm (not necessarily in that order), Helsinki, Lenningrad, then again, flight to Moscow for three days and a flight home.

I'll be back to post a pic..very fond memories! 
Wonderful food (loved the stroganoff) movies (Rocky) getting stuck in the lift, the Georgian band - "Rera", standing on the prow at night, and the stern too watching the wake....










That's me on the right in the green coat and the terrible perm! I was almost 14.


----------



## PhilColebrook

I see the Marco Polo ex Alexandr Pushkin is having a refit prior to further service. Just her, the Oceanic and Saga Ruby as the last "classic" liners left in service, I believe.


----------



## 6639

Was that in early April/May time,1978, Alison.
I sailed home on her from Australia and she docked in Southampton on March 30th for a two day stop over as part of a world cruise she was on.
I always remember a big lad called Mario who got on at rio de janero, who spent the whole of his day, every day, gambling on the poker machines....he only left them to eat and sleep............he was doing the full cruise, lol
hate to think what it cost him in the end.(Jester) (Jester) (Jester)


----------



## AlisonKA

nhp651 said:


> Was that in early April/May time,1978, Alison.
> I sailed home on her from Australia and she docked in Southampton on March 30th for a two day stop over as part of a world cruise she was on.
> I always remember a big lad called Mario who got on at rio de janero, who spent the whole of his day, every day, gambling on the poker machines....he only left them to eat and sleep............he was doing the full cruise, lol
> hate to think what it cost him in the end.(Jester) (Jester) (Jester)


I'm pretty sure it was in June, My mother might remember better (after all, it was a big event, she got to get shut of me for 10 days (A) )

Oh my...taking a cruise and sitting at those machines the whole time? What a waste!!


----------



## AlisonKA

I found this page that has some photos taken on board when she was the Assedo (including Mario's favourite room (EEK) )..looking a bit tatty I'm afraid

http://www.cruiseshipodyssey.com/Assedo.htm


----------



## 6639

thanks for those, Alison.....they brought back memories.
neil.


----------



## Byott

Hi All new here.

I sailed on the shoto Rustaveli from southhampton uk with my family about 1971 on our way to Australia. I was only 20 years old then.
We had a wonderful time on the ship. & found it not too crowded. I think quiet a few crew jumped ship if I recall. would love to see some more photos if any one has any.
have been back home to uk once in 1976. going back this year for a visit .

we also went back to uk on the SS Australis. 
sandra


----------

